# Por que nos llega AC en lugar de DC?



## jesus ayala (Ago 18, 2006)

Pues si, así fue en 6to de la carrera y me preguntan esto y no supe responder!

Así que les pido por favor que resuelvan mi duda, por que a nuestros hogares llega corriente AC en lugar de DC

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 19, 2006)

Por facilidad.
Generadores mas sencillos (alternadores)
Por su facilidad para subir y bajar la tension con un simple transformador.
Y por que subir y bajar la tension, para el transporte desde la central productora que normalmente esta alejada del consumidor que vive en la ciudad.

y otras curiosas particularidades
Por politica (esos maravillosos politicos)


----------



## jesus ayala (Ago 19, 2006)

Hey muchas gracias. un saludote


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

aparte de eso en corriente alterna existen menos perdidas de tension que en cd el pq no lo se muy seguro pero esa fue la respuesta de mi profesor a la misma pregunta que te hicieron a ti 
un saludo


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 18, 2006)

Mas bien es por cuestiones historicas, se empezo a surtir energía electrica alterna y cuando se intento la DIrecta hubo pleitos muy fuertes, finalmente gano la alterna. Pero tambien existe la transmision en DIrecta a muy altos voltajes.


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 19, 2006)

Como dice tiopepe es porque es mucho más sencillo subir la tensión para tener menos perdidas en su transporte. Pero con esto hubo una gran disputa de AC vs CC. Y a que no sabeis quien era el defensor de continua?

Pues nada más y nada menos que el señor Thomas Edison.


----------



## cieguitovolador (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola a todos, muy bueno el foro, es la primera vez que esribo, y espero que sirva este aporte:
Hubo un gran lucha en Estados Unidos por esto ya que Thomas Edison era el precursor de la dc y George Westinghouse era el de la ac. La ac como ustedes han dicho tenia grandes ventajas sobre la dc (transporte a grandes distacias, lo facil de variar su tension mediante transformadores, etc..), pero Edison no  se hiba a dar por vencido tan pronto, el defendia su dc, y lo hacia diciendo la peligrosidad de la acpara las personas. A tal punto que fue el que  estuvo a favor de la ejecucion por silla electrica(que funcionaba con corriente alterna),dejando de lado su pensamiento en contra de las penas de muerte. Igual no pudo desbancar a la corriente alterna de George Westinghouse.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 19, 2006)

Guille DJ dijo:
			
		

> aparte de eso en corriente alterna existen menos perdidas de tension que en cd el pq no lo se muy seguro pero esa fue la respuesta de mi profesor a la misma pregunta que te hicieron a ti
> un saludo



Holas.A todos.Guille DJ. la AC tiene menos perdida devido a que la potencia media que presenta en el tiempo es mucho menor  a la potencia de una tension DC del mismo valor en el mismo periodo de tiempo....si bien es cierto aunque la tension y corrientes AC cambian su polaridad constantemente no asi la potencia pero los graficos la muestran similar a una tension rectificada de onda completa con picos y ceros ..el resto es solo calcular los valores medios.

BYE!


----------



## jokingo (Sep 20, 2006)

Aparte de las razones expuestas creo que tb es pq es mucho mas facil transformar de alterna a continua que de continua a alterna, por lo que era mas eficaz utilizar la alterna para las instalaciones electricas ( la red de casa... ) y despues poner un transformador para los aparatos que funcionasen con continua.


----------



## CHANA (Jul 1, 2008)

HOla es mi primer respuesta espero que esto ayude...

 La razón del amplio uso de la corriente alterna viene determinada por su facilidad de     transformadorrmación, cualidad de la que carece la corriente continua.

La energía eléctrica viene dada por el producto de la tensión, la intensidad y el tiempo. Dado que la sección de los conductores de las líneas de transporte de energía eléctrica depende de la intensidad, podemos, mediante un transformador, elevar el voltaje hasta altos valores (alta tensión), disminuyendo en igual proporción la intensidad de corriente. Con esto la misma energía puede ser distribuida a largas distancias con bajas intensidades de corriente y, por tanto, con bajas pérdidas por causa del efecto Joule y otros efectos asociados al paso de corriente tales como la histéresis o las corrientes de Foucault. Una vez en el punto de consumo o en sus cercanías, el voltaje puede ser de nuevo reducido para su uso industrial o doméstico de forma cómoda y segura.

By Chana


----------



## santiago (Jul 2, 2008)

algo que hay que tener muy claro , y que es la base de esta teoria, y de la pregunta es que la coriente continua no induce, en cambio su contraparte alterna, si lo hace, pudiondo ser asi, transformadorrmada, elevada, reducida, con mas facilidad, que la cc, que para elevar cc (como pasa en las switchings) hay que generar una ocilacion, que (corrijanme si me equivoco) a mayor frecuencia, los transformadores rinden mas, (ej transformadores toroidales) 
en fin usamos alterna por mil motivos

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2008)

Según un comentario en un articulo que lei (no en el foro) sobre cambiar el tiempo que se percibe con la mente. Hay alguien que decia que se usan 50/60 hz para bajar el clock de frecuencia de nuestro cerebro.    . No presten atención.


----------

